# Running/Jogging?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't let Chino jump much at all during ANY activity, but I am seeking some input. He is 9, almost 10 months and I was considering jogging with him. Is 10 months too young to jog a couple times a week?

He gets 1 hour walks, but for MY sake, I wanted to start jogging and don't want to leave him out if he's not too young.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

if you haven't run in a while you'll need to take it slow anyway lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA... right?! 

I used to love running... Was part of my routine, now the most running I do is on the elliptical. I have free weights, and a bow flex.. And a leg machine and an elliptical.. But I haven't been RUNNING in ages hahaha

I wanted to start off on short distances, but don't want to hurt my pup so... Perhaps I may wait just a little while longer


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I use to jog with Biggie ... I'm introducing Duece to it now but Duece is different so I'm going much slower, everyone has their own way or ideas but this is how I did it before and kinda doing now...
I start at about a 12 months speed walking/slow jog 2/3 x a week for like 20 mins or as much as he would do not forced ... which was fine cuz I needed to condition myself as well loll ... then slowly from there ... If I had a yard I'd probably do some 3/5 min laps around it with him on leash so he gets use to it since its not free running and has to be more focused on you also so he can get use to the distance he needs between you as it would not be cute getting tangle in the leash , happened to me I hit the pavement hard ... I don't think that would be hard on him now but thats just me...
Biggie was running with me full throttle by 18 months and still never forced ...
Now with Duece I'm doing more speed walks to build up to a slow jog , for him cause of his slight knee problem and me cuz of my smoking lol ....
Have fun I truly enjoyed jogging with my boy ...
Chino would love it since he's already quite active in other activities super bonding too


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah... I KNOW for a fact he would not be forced.... The other day I let him off leash in this big closed field behind Jaime's parents house and I went to one end and Jaime on the other, and he opened up... Ran faster then ive ever seen him go... He's got a short snout and elongated palette, but he exercises a lot so it doesn't slow him down too much..

Knowing that he would run no problem, my question is the effect on his joints at 10 months. That's basically all I am interested in. He heels better and better with time, so I don't worry about him tripping me (and if he does well that's a story to tell eh?) 

thanks for the input!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

yes and do tell the story lolll .... heck I know you don't force I was just stating for anyone new person thinking of trying it ... Also thats why I started at 12 months slow the vets had said it would best to wait til atleast that long because of joints... of course this was years ago ... we got a good 5 years in of running before he slowed down ... 
I loved it ...


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it would be fine. As long as it is not consecutive days in a row, at this age. I worry more about the real heavy boned dogs. From the looks in his pics he looks medium sized.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hm... I would possibly wait until he's a year old just to be safe? Maybe short distances a couple times a week... just not a lot or a routine or whatever until he's a year? i dunno... rudi doesn't really have a desire to go jogging so she's not really in the running bhahaha. i started jogging with Belle when she hit a year... yeah, watch out for the quick crossing over of the leash... and don't trip over the dog.. you will bleed all the way home. bhahaha. but i haven't gone jogging lately with her, she really likes it. she is sooo fast, unlike myself. bhahaha.

i would go for it... just be slow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He should be fine. 10mos is getting pretty close to full grown. take it slow and make sure you watch him if he slows down you slow down if he stops you stop and all should be fine.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

He's fine, just keep him healthy and on a good diet. He will let you know when he wants to slow the pace down. No need to wait till he gets older,... its a natural outlet for dogs of all ages.
Crash jogs with me and wants to go further than I can. Just stay close to the house or near where you parked ( if at a park or something ) so if he does need to slow down the pace you dont have far to get him back to the car,... even take a few breaks here and there.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys I got a pair of New Balances in mind and maybe a longer lead for Chinoman and we're gonna give it a go... Probably this Saturday (i got a half day on saturday im stunned)


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm about to start jogging as well, and more for my sake than the dogs, the 2 hour long walks a day do fine, but...

just wanted to say over the Holiday down at my dads we got to take the dogs out on the golf coarse in the evening when my dad was locking up, hes the superintendent.

got to run the dogs next to the golf cart across the fairways, they absolutely loved it. my dads dog, a huge herding mix, gets to do that everyday. He practically lives there, as my dad has him with him at work everyday.

never had an easier way to wear my dogs out than that


----------

